# L3.63 Audio Loss Issues - Report Here



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Please post all details of audio loss issues here. I am trying to collect as much information as I can about it. Things to note:

* What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...
* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.
* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
* Anything else you think might be useful.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Since it happened to me I'll start with my example.

* Was watching Conan O'Brien, OTA HD
* DVR event from the night before
* Stopped the recording at the end of the event and went back to live TV
* Single Mode
* Front panel lights were out
* Front Panel Reboot brought it back
* Using the optical connection to my Onkyo AVR


----------



## M. Campbell (Jul 5, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please post all details of audio loss issues here. I am trying to collect as much information as I can about it. Things to note:
> 
> * What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
> * Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
> ...


Twice while watching SD local channels live, no lights went out, just loss of audio from optical input.

Once while watching HD OTA local on DVR, no lights went out, just loss of audio from optical input.

Recovered each time with front panel reboot.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Since it happened to me I'll start with my example.
> 
> * Was watching Conan O'Brien, OTA HD
> * DVR event from the night before
> ...


I also have optical connection to my Onkyo receiver. It has happened to me at least ~5-8 times in the past 2 days. I had the same thing as you happen, i was watching the unit, and rewinding, and started playing again and had lost sound. I also noticed the lights on the front going off. As you said, you have to do a front panel reboot, just powering it on and off from the remote does nothing. Not sure if this is related or not(guessing so, never had this problem until yesturday), i am randomly losing all sat signal, yet my vip 211 downstairs works fine. OTA still works fine, but i have to reboot the 622 and it may or may not reaquire the signal. I have also lost audio just changing channels, doing nothing else. Is there anything we can do about this? I hate rebooting this things multiple times a day, as it is slow to reboot


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Is it also the "audio loss" problem if the audio rapidly cuts in and out, even if it doesn't completely die? I had a problem where I was watching something recorded off Starz HD, and while the video was perfect (implying that there was no weather issue when the movie was originally recorded), the audio kept cutting in and out constantly. I later saw this same problem on an OTA broadcast.

On my stereo receiver, the display rapidly flickers back and forth between "SURR OFF" and "DOLBY D" when this is happening. This is via the optical audio connection, and while it's normal to have the surround mode change when switching to a commercial, it's not normal to have it changing during a given program segment.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

Any idea what we can do? Will getting a new 622 do anything? or will it just upgrade to the .63 in its nightly updates? Not sure about you guys, but i wont put up with this for long, i just got setup a week ago, and everything was fine until now. I went through a local reseller, and they are pretty good, so im sure they will do whatever to help me. I just paid $200 for this, as did pretty much everyone else, along with a good chunk every month. We are on the cutting edge, and i understand there are risks with that, but we arent beta testers, and this .63 made things much worse for me, along with a lot of others apparently, so something isnt right here.


----------



## PTS (Sep 5, 2006)

* What were you watching when it happened? *Various (Recorded HD, Live HD & SD, OTA)*
* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event? *Live and DVR*
* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? *Switched to LIVE viewing.*
* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual? *Single*
* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened? *Yes, or at least most of the time*
* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot. *Unplugged receiver.*
* What type of audio connection are you using? *RCA*
* Anything else you think might be useful. *I had no problems ever with audio prior to this.*


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

boylehome said:


> Sound kind of familiar. Could you move my posts to this thread? Thanks.


Will do, and yes, when I read your post I got Deja Vu


----------



## vip (Jan 26, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please post all details of audio loss issues here. I am trying to collect as much information as I can about it. Things to note:
> 
> * What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
> * Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
> ...


My audio goes out no matter what I am watching, it only seems to be TV1 not TV2 and it affects digital, RCA and modulator audio. I can get the audio back by unplugging the receiver but within 30 minutes it goes out again. Dish is planning on sending me a new receiver, I wonder if this will help.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Copying the info from some other posts in the L3.63 Issues thread here. Didn't want to move/copy the entire post because it automatically puts it in chronological order and would have removed my note on what to log from the top:



boylehome said:


> This was a fixed bug after L351 but it is now back. It is present on all of my ViP622 receivers. My other ATSC tuners work fine with the audio on the affected channel.
> 
> This is a moderate to severe problem.
> 
> ...





boylehome said:


> Ron,
> 
> One is through optical to AV equipment, one is to RCA connectors to monitor, two are through HDMI. When in single mode, it is also present through RF input to second TV.
> 
> ...





karspur said:


> I have only watched two channels, but am having audio problems too. Sometimes the audio goes away completely and sometimes it is in and out. I changed the channel and then went back again, that worked a couple of times. Tried a reboot and a power cord boot and that didn't help. I am hooked up with optical cable to a receiver for my audio.





cooldude919 said:


> i have the same setup, and i am having the same problems. I also lost all sat channels today, and finally after resetting it 3-4 times, i was able to get them back. It kept having problems aquiriing the sat signal. I havent had any problems up until now, so this update has MAJOR problems. I havent tried a power cord reboot, but from what im hearing it doesnt do much, but i will try it anyway and see if it helps.





jetjock said:


> Lost all audio and had to pull the plug. It happened while watching a recorded show. I paused it and then went to continue watching when the bug appeared.





boylehome said:


> This is the second time since L363 has downloaded. Both times it has happened only to my version "D" ViP622 that is used with HDMI.
> 
> Around 6:31AM I was watching a DVR event: Late Night with Conan Episode: 3322. I paused the program. While in pause after about 10 seconds, I observed the panel lights switch off. The video went to black screen but the pause bar remained. I resumed the program by pressing play. The video returned but the audio was absent. I exited out of the DVR event and found that other channels were without audio.
> 
> ...


----------



## PTS (Sep 5, 2006)

I just called Dish Tech Support and asked to be transferred to their "best VIP 622 guy" which the lady gladly did. Dish will be sending me a new receiver -- for the HDMI problems I've been having -- and I told him about my audio problems from 3.63. He said they have been filling out reports all day yesterday and today and that a fix is being work on right now and should be deployed ASAP.

Unlike previous tech support people, this person seemed like they knew the receiver and its problems inside out.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

PTS said:


> I just called Dish Tech Support and asked to be transferred to their "best VIP 622 guy" which the lady gladly did. Dish will be sending me a new receiver -- for the HDMI problems I've been having -- and I told him about my audio problems from 3.63. He said they have been filling out reports all day yesterday and today and that a fix is being work on right now and should be deployed ASAP.
> 
> Unlike previous tech support people, this person seemed like they knew the receiver and its problems inside out.


good to know, hopefully they get the fix out soon


----------



## karspur (Aug 16, 2006)

Still having problems with audio. I posted earlier, but here is some more info. Last night it first happened while watching the news on HD Los Angeles local KABC, not OTA. I had it on that channel for a while and changing channels fixed it for a few minutes and it did it again. Did a power button reboot and it worked for a half hour or so. Next time was same channel but Wheel of Fortune and changeing channels worked again. The next time was HD LA local KTTV, not OTA, during Bones, the audio did not go out completely, but was in and out. Nothing worked longer than a few minutes there not even a power cord reboot. This morning back on KABC had the same problem with The View right after turning to it and tried the power cord again. It worked for about a hour and started back again, changing channels did work this time. Now it is doing it again as I am watching KABC. Changed channels, works again. Everything I have watched is in live and single mode, haven't watched anything recorded yet. I didn't notice the lights go out and the picture has stayed fine. I use HDMI with optical for my audio directly to my Kenwood receiver. Never had any of these problems before yesterday, but am tired of it already. This is kind of long, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've been in contact with the person that leads the 622 program today about all of this, and have been assured that every effort is being made to get this fix turned around very quickly. 

I know that sounds like an empty promise made from some nebulous person that none of you know, but I hope that some of you know me well enough to know that when I tell you that it's not an empty promise, it's not.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Is being out of sync an audio problem?? It happens on all of the channels except for channel 7 which was out of sync and now is in sync. I am from San Francisco.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad to hear a fix is on the way. I have noticed brief audio dropouts that occur after changing stations or precorded shows. These usually occur within several seconds of the change and are momentary. Very reminiscnent of prior problems that existed in earlier software versions.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've been in contact with the person that leads the 622 program today about all of this, and have been assured that every effort is being made to get this fix turned around very quickly.
> 
> I know that sounds like an empty promise made from some nebulous person that none of you know, but I hope that some of you know me well enough to know that when I tell you that it's not an empty promise, it's not.


Thanks for letting us know, we do appreciate it. You should also ask this person for a rough ETA on external HDD expansion  I have 2 300gb drives that would love to be used


----------



## kober (May 27, 2006)

Was watching a recorded HD "CIS Miami", paused it for 5 mins or so, when I unpaused there was no audio. Front panel reset did not work. I unplugged the receiver and plugged it back in to get audio back. Called DISH, they said it's a known problem, we're working on it.

This has happened 3 or 4 times before with different shows, recorded or live. The lights are always all out when this happens. I'm on single mode.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

I've had this receiver for over 7 months, and for the most part, it has been almost as perfect as it can be, with some pixel breakup on some of the network channels, but whoever is responsible for this screw up 2 nites ago should be hung!

There is nothing wrong with your hardware(vip622), but what they downloaded into it!

I have the same loss of audio in the morning, and the only way to get it back, is to shut the receiver down, and unplug it, wait for 2 mins, and reboot it.

And during the day, if I go back, and try watching something, anything, there is no sound! If I change channels, sometimes i will get the sound back. If I try watching a show in hd/5.1 sound from 5 days ago, it studders, and the only way to continue, is the stop it and go back again, and that only lasts for a little while.

Why can't they understand" if it ain't broke, don't fix it"?

I'm using a receiver with an optical cable(5.1).:nono2:


----------



## leif (Apr 19, 2006)

same audio problems here. I wonder what percentage of 622 user's are afflicted.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried calling customer service yet? Hopefully this gets fixed soon, but if not, we should not be expected to pay for service since basically the 622 is useless until a fix is released. Ive thought of calling and requesting credit for each day until a fix is brought out. Mabye that will speed things up a bit


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Lost Audio 3 times since last night. When I turned it on this morning NO AUDIO. WHen is Dish going to stop using their customers as beta testers? I wish for once that they would thoroughly test their software before they unleash it on an unsuspecting public. I now have to baby sit my receiver all over again.


----------



## karspur (Aug 16, 2006)

A little more info, just lost the sound again on KABC. No the lights didn't go out. The thing I did find is that there was sound when I turned the volume up on the TV itself. So it seems that the audio was working through HDMI but not the optical. This is pretty irritating, but they usually get things fixed, hope this one is soon.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

** What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show*
Dish HD locals in SoCal.

** Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?*
Live and DVR events.

** What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...*
Was not caused by any user action. Notice the receiver toggle back and forth between DD and PCM

** What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?*
Single

** Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?*
No

** How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.*
No.. when this occurs it only on the channel and changing channels restores the audio. I did have one instance where I lost audio on one tuner but when I did a PIP swap the audio was still alive and well on the second tuner.

** What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?*
Optical

** Anything else you think might be useful.*
Have not seen it on my Upstairs 622 yet. Just on my Downstairs one.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> ** What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show*
> Dish HD locals in SoCal.
> 
> ** Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?*
> ...


Wonder why just some are having these problems? Did you get both your 622's at the same time? Maybe just certian hardware revisions are having this problem?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

My other TV is using RCA output. Not sure if that is a difference, but something different... Still young in the release, possible I will run into the audio issues later... And my 622s have a different letter designation and I got them at different times. My one upstairs is a couple of months old (Replaced due to HDMI failure).


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> My other TV is using RCA output. Not sure if that is a difference, but something different... Still young in the release, possible I will run into the audio issues later... And my 622s have a different letter designation and I got them at different times. My one upstairs is a couple of months old (Replaced due to HDMI failure).


maybe a newb question, but where do i find my "letter"?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s cooldude919. 

You can find the letter if you look at the back of your 622. There should be a sticker with a long string and a letter at the end. That is the number people refer to. The actually meaning to the letter at the end is not known and there are multiple theories as to what it means. Do a search here and you will see some threads that discuss it possible meaning.


----------



## CricTic (Mar 17, 2006)

_* What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
_OTA live show being recorded

_* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
_Live, but being recorded

_* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...
_The audio was out when I turned it on

_* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
_Single, mirrored on TV2

_* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
_Not that i noticed

_* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.
_A front panel reboot after the recording stopped seemed to fix it

_* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
_Optical, although the HDMI audio didn't seem to be working either

_* Anything else you think might be useful.
_The lack of sound replicated on the TV2 coax output


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please post all details of audio loss issues here. I am trying to collect as much information as I can about it. Things to note:
> 
> * What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
> * Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
> ...


Don't know if this counts but since the upgrade to 3.63 The audio has been breaking up. I usually listen via Optical out and at every glitch in the audio the receiver seems to be redetecting the audio type as it changes from showing the audio input that is selected to the type of audio (usually Dolby Digital 3/2.1)

It was doing it all night until the unit stopped recording and is now playing back normally. It seems to happen to me when t he unit is recording on both tuners as it was tonight and I'm watching something else.

The other thing I noticed is that it settles down to normal after a glitches where the audio breaks up. It seems to be less if I FF rather than using the 30 second skip.

I don't have any OTA so it was happeneing on the HD Network feeds. Single mode, panel lights stay on and the audio always seems as if it is having sync troubles and therefor drops little bbits until it has been playing for a short period and then settles down until I go to skip commercials again. Optical, normally and have HDMI but normally keep the TV volumne off.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have seen the same thing TBoneit.... My receiver toggles between DD 5.1 and PCM and it is also on Dish HD locals.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

I just got back from CEDIA 2006 late Tuesday night and noticed that one of my 3 ViP622s has some audio issues. The first time that I turned it on after returning home my processor showed "No Audio" from the 622 feed (optical audio output). The "fix" was to perform a soft re-boot after which the sound was fine (both live and pre-recorded material) for the rest of the day (Wednesday.) Yesterday (Thursday) the same thing happened (no audio until soft re-boot with everything working fine after that.) This morning (Friday) the audio was working and didn't require a soft re-boot. Fingers crossed.

I assume from reading other posts here that this is part of the general problem being discussed here ever since L363 was rolled out so I'm just adding another data point to the discussion.

Two quick related questions, if anyone knows: 
Will the "fix" to 363 require a new software download (364?) before audio issues are resolved or can this be fixed without a new version? In other words, will we "see" when the fix has been applied by checking the version #?

Since we went from Version L360 to L363 does that mean that there were two beta versions (L361 and L362) that never made it out to the public? How does that all work? I'm curious about the jump by three numbers in the sequence and whether it meant that there were other problems that never made the light of day.

Thanks for any information that you might provide.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

rfowkes said:


> Two quick related questions, if anyone knows:
> Will the "fix" to 363 require a new software download (364?) before audio issues are resolved or can this be fixed without a new version? In other words, will we "see" when the fix has been applied by checking the version #?





Yes, any 'fix' would involve a new version, presumably L364.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

karspur said:


> Still having problems with audio. I posted earlier, but here is some more info. Last night it first happened while watching the news on HD Los Angeles local KABC, not OTA. I had it on that channel for a while and changing channels fixed it for a few minutes and it did it again. Did a power button reboot and it worked for a half hour or so. Next time was same channel but Wheel of Fortune and changeing channels worked again. The next time was HD LA local KTTV, not OTA, during Bones, the audio did not go out completely, but was in and out. Nothing worked longer than a few minutes there not even a power cord reboot. This morning back on KABC had the same problem with The View right after turning to it and tried the power cord again. It worked for about a hour and started back again, changing channels did work this time. Now it is doing it again as I am watching KABC. Changed channels, works again. Everything I have watched is in live and single mode, haven't watched anything recorded yet. I didn't notice the lights go out and the picture has stayed fine. I use HDMI with optical for my audio directly to my Kenwood receiver. Never had any of these problems before yesterday, but am tired of it already. This is kind of long, but I hope it helps.


I'm seeing exactly the same issue...

I'll add that I'm getting it on all types of audio outputs, on both of my 622's, including their RF modulated outputs.

How in the world did this one manage to get by the test group?


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Only audio issue I've noticed is a stuttering audio immediately after channel change or skipping forward / backward. Quickly stabilizes afterward. Haven't noticed any difference between OTA vs. sat or recorded vs. bufferred content. I'm using optical and component connections

I've only had Dish / 622 for approx. 1 month. The above issue might be normal but I didn't notice it previously.

Other issues:
CallerID stopped working briefly (now OK)
Receiver lock-up / reboot after scanning / adding OTA channels
Significant reduction in signal strength on several transponders on 129


----------



## geoinacton (Jun 17, 2006)

I was watching a show from Discovery HD I had recorded in July. I paused the program for several minutes and when I pressed play there was no audio. I was running in single mode and the front panel lights did not change. After a front panel reboot it couldn't find any satellite signals, but I was able to resume the recorded program with audio. After I was done watching it I did two more front panel reboots, but it still couldn't find the satellite signals. I then unplugged it for 10 minutes and after I plugged it back in it acquired the satellite signals and worked fine. I have never seen this problem before last night (9/21/06). I am using an optical audio connection.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please post all details of audio loss issues here. I am trying to collect as much information as I can about it.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help.


 Things to note:

_* What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show_
Watching a DVR event from earlier in the evening.
_
* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?_
Delayed and DVR
_
* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ..._
In all cases it happened coming out of a skip forward. Audio would not start, then start, stop, etc. a few times and then settle down and work properly.
_
* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?_
Single

_* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?_
No

_* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot._
Waited it out. Always came back solid after three or four dropouts.

_* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?_
Optical

_* Anything else you think might be useful._
I also had some very, very severe pixelation last evening but not coincident with the audio dropouts.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

geoinacton said:


> I was watching a show from Discovery HD I had recorded in July. I paused the program for several minutes and when I pressed play there was no audio. I was running in single mode and the front panel lights did not change. After a front panel reboot it couldn't find any satellite signals, but I was able to resume the recorded program with audio. After I was done watching it I did two more front panel reboots, but it still couldn't find the satellite signals. I then unplugged it for 10 minutes and after I plugged it back in it acquired the satellite signals and worked fine. I have never seen this problem before last night (9/21/06). I am using an optical audio connection.


I am also having random problems finding satellite signals. Took me around 30 minutes or messing with it and multiple reboots before it finally came back yesturday.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

rfowkes said:


> [*]Since we went from Version L360 to L363 does that mean that there were two beta versions (L361 and L362) that never made it out to the public? How does that all work? I'm curious about the jump by three numbers in the sequence and whether it meant that there were other problems that never made the light of day.[/list]
> 
> Thanks for any information that you might provide.


No it does not mean there was only two beta releases between L360 and L363. Dish uses unique version numbers across multiple receivers so you will see jumps sometimes big ones. Example: the 211 and the 5.25 also have versions starting with L so you will never see those boxes have version L3.60.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Slordak said:


> Is it also the "audio loss" problem if the audio rapidly cuts in and out, even if it doesn't completely die? I had a problem where I was watching something recorded off Starz HD, and while the video was perfect (implying that there was no weather issue when the movie was originally recorded), the audio kept cutting in and out constantly. I later saw this same problem on an OTA broadcast.


I only have this problem, audio cuts in and out rapidly, not a "loss" of audio but I have had this several times now since 363.

* What were you watching when it happened? 
Dish HD CBS, Local OTA NBC

* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
both Live and DVR events.

* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...
Was not caused by any user action. Started and stopped by itself, lasted only about 30 to 40 seconds.

* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
Single

* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
No

* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.
No.. cleared by itself.

* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
RCA

* Anything else you think might be useful.
No


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I just relalized when reading this that other are having reception issues too.

that twigged my memory that when I went to the system info it does a switch test that showed 3 red Xes... even though it was working a check switch fixed that and something I was doing triggered the unit to report that it had signal loss on one of the tuners during two reported periods.

I'm pretty sure that would be something with the 622 and most likely the s/w upgrade.

I say this as the DPP44 is maybe two weeks old, the DP LNBs are not all that much older, as the legacy LNBs were replaced when the old SW64 went bad again. Dish has been replacing SW64s approx. once a year for a while now. Hopefully this DP/DPP stuff is sturdier. 

I have to say I've been getting my moneys worth out of the Dish warranty I pay for just on the cost of the SW64s they've replaced + labor and this year a DP34 + two DP LNBs one for 110 & 119 and the other for 61.5, shortly after the VIP622 was installed they came and put in a DPP44 and a second seperator. Since I can't manage to climb past the 2nd rung on a ladder the contract pays for me. Now I have a free feed for a 4th IRD, Now running a 721 on 1 line, a 501 and the 622 is on one line.

Enough digressions. Looks like whatever is causing the audio bug is affecting the switch matrix?

As I may have mentioned earlier? After the unti stopped recording on wo tuners while I was watching a previously recorded video the audio issues stopped happening.


----------



## gswetsky (Sep 22, 2006)

The first time I lost my audio, I switch from DVI to RCA and determined there was no audio there either. Second time, I called Dish technical support. The instant the girl picked up the phone, my audio came back!!

I get the impression this just recently became a problem. Also, that it doesn't affect all 622's, but once a receiver gets the problem, it's victim till Dish comes up with a solution. Dish offered to exchange my receiver, but didn't guarantee the replacement wouldn't have the problem. Those two items lead me to believe that this is some sort of virus that's somehow infecting our receivers.

Gerry


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> I just relalized when reading this that other are having reception issues too.
> 
> that twigged my memory that when I went to the system info it does a switch test that showed 3 red Xes... even though it was working a check switch fixed that and something I was doing triggered the unit to report that it had signal loss on one of the tuners during two reported periods....


The release notes posted show a new feature software for DPP33 Support. I now have increased "lost locks" since L323. Maybe the update slightly skewed the existing switch supports. I read where someone had a switch issue and had to perform a procedure to get things back to normal. Maybe we need to do the same?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes I have had 9 lost locks on my tv1 tuner and 11 on my tv2 tuner today. Before the update I would have 0 or 2 but now it is high. Something is definately wrong with this update.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

slowmo said:


> Only audio issue I've noticed is a stuttering audio immediately after channel change or skipping forward / backward. Quickly stabilizes afterward. Haven't noticed any difference between OTA vs. sat or recorded vs. bufferred content. I'm using optical and component connections


I've experienced the same thing with compponent video and digital coax audio.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Yes I have had 9 lost locks on my tv1 tuner and 11 on my tv2 tuner today. Before the update I would have 0 or 2 but now it is high. Something is definately wrong with this update.


Ok... Are we talking lost Sat locks or Channel locks. My guess based on yours and boylehomes post it is Sat lock correct?


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

I keep having the audio stop almost every time I delete a recently watched DVR program. Right after the DVR program gets deleted, live TV or another recorded DVR has no sound. Have to reboot to fix.


----------



## dlethe (Sep 23, 2006)

I've got some good clues for sound loss. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with what you are watching (at least for me).

If (when) I have sound loss, I discovered that you only get sound when you go to the screen that you use to point the dish, and you hear the tones. This indicates that sound via optical output is not disabled, rather sound from either the tuner or DVR is disabled.

Secondly, I can reproduce sound loss situation where I set my AVR to another video/audio source (like watching a DVD). So it is as if when the optical audio output from the VIP622 is interupted (where audio source is DVR or HDTV tuner), then the VIP622 disables audio output from HDTV/DVR until power is recycled.

I have neither time or desire to debug further, and have just let them know about this via email.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

dlethe said:


> I've got some good clues for sound loss. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with what you are watching (at least for me).
> 
> If (when) I have sound loss, I discovered that you only get sound when you go to the screen that you use to point the dish, and you hear the tones. This indicates that sound via optical output is not disabled, rather sound from either the tuner or DVR is disabled.
> 
> ...


Tonight i was watching a DVR episodes of CSI, and i paused it, switched audio over to coaxial on my AVR, and messed with my dvd player. When i returned it back to optical, and back the to 622, i still had sound just fine. So i cannot reproduce it like you. I then watched Troy that i had recorded earlier, and at the end i hit stop and went back to live tv and i had no audio. I am using optical.


----------



## PacersGuy (Dec 6, 2004)

See responses within quote below - hopefully this will get resolved SOON.



Rob Glasser said:


> Please post all details of audio loss issues here. I am trying to collect as much information as I can about it. Things to note:
> 
> * What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
> 
> ...


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

* What were you watching when it happened? *Various (Recorded HD, Live HD & SD, OTA)** Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event? *Live and DVR*
* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? *Had the in and out while watching recorded show, went to live and lost all sound until boot.*
* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual? *Single*
* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened? *Yes, or at least most of the time*
* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot. *Soft (power button) boot.*
* What type of audio connection are you using? *RCA*
* Anything else you think might be useful. *I had no problems ever with audio prior to 363.*

Hope they get this fixed soon. It is an even bigger problem now with the season premires (more recording and watching)


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I have had it twice, once with 3.60, and once with 3.63. Each time it took a front panel reset and then it works fine. I can't be specific as to sequence of events where it was lost. I was perhaps moving to and from a recording, stopping - starting, skipping, not exactly sure now.. 

However for me, it has not happened frequently enough to be a major issue so far, though it would be great if it didn't happen at all. It doesn't seem to effect recording anything, just playback. If I go to analog outputs, there is sound. Only from the digital output.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Ok... Are we talking lost Sat locks or Channel locks. My guess based on yours and boylehomes post it is Sat lock correct?


 Yes, under the diagnostics screen it list them as lost locks. I had also had numerous video freezes last night while trying to record three things at the same time which lead to three spontaneous reboots-all within a 10 minute span of time.


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

* A DVR event while recording a sd and an hd program
* a DVR Event?
* pause
* Single 
* front panel lights all went out when it happened
* Did not want to stop recording so just went to another 622
* RCA
* When I shut it off , the record red light came back on. Before shutting it off I checked the recording events by using the "view" option. The event on TV2 had sound The one on TV1 did not.
The normal evening update fixed the problem. All events recorded had sound after the fix .


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Yes, under the diagnostics screen it list them as lost locks. I had also had numerous video freezes last night while trying to record three things at the same time which lead to three spontaneous reboots-all within a 10 minute span of time. My tv entertainment screen still has nothing recorded and wasn't that the reason for this rushed software P.O.S. software update in the first place?


have you tried running a check switch to see if the symptoms change?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

normang said:


> have you tried running a check switch to see if the symptoms change?


 Yes several . One with out the sat coaxes pluged in to clear the matrix and then another couple with them plugged in and still no tv entertainment features. Today , SO FAR, no symptoms of freezes or audio drop outs but the day is only half way through. Will see tonight what happens.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't have TV Entertainment feature enabled yet either. MY guess is that they have not spolled the content yet and it eventually will appear. Kinda of like the HD Priority mapping.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well I watched tv all day long today -due to crappy weather and a lot of shows recorded from the week, and I have to say I didn't have any audio drop outs or video freezes or spontaneous reboots. Last night after suffering from all three of the above problems , I did the check switch without the sat cables hooked up to clear the matrix , a power cord reboot and waited 1 minute before plugging it back in. I then did another switch check with the sat cables plugged back in. Today was like old times - no problems. Maybe everyone should do the same procedure to fix their problems and report back if it fixed their problems.


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

Audio loss when starting to watch recorded event, stop event and no audio on tuner at all, intersting tho that I press swap to go to the other tuner and audio is fine, swap back and still no audio, I also found that changing channels a couple of times gets audio back. I am using optical audio


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

I lost audio twice both times I was watching an HD recording. If I stopped watching the recording and switched to a normal channel (sd or HD0 the sound was still gone. I held the power button for a reset and the sound would come back after a reboot.


----------



## PacersGuy (Dec 6, 2004)

the wife reports that a new software just downloaded? still says i'm on 3.63 though?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Think you wife is mistaken. This topic has come up before and I serious doubt Dish would send out a new release with the same version. Support nightmare and just is done done with large companies.


----------



## gsxr800 (Sep 21, 2006)

* What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show *This has happened on HD and SD*
* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event? *Live and DVR*
* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ... *Nothing*
* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual? *Dual*
* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened? *Twice so far the lights on the front panel shut off after the picture froze for about 5 seconds then no audio and no front panel lights*
* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot. *Front panel reboot*
* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA? *Optical*
* Anything else you think might be useful. *TV 2 is not affected by the problem. Wife is yelling at me everyday and locking herself in the bedroom to watch tv2.*


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Rarely my 622's will have a pop up window when I'm viewing that read something like, "important update information needs downloaded." Can't remeber the exact wording. This happens when the receivers nightly update failed to perform at the scheduled time. This procedure resets the receiver, updates guide data, and performs a FSCK. It fooled me once making me think a new operation version of software would download.


PacersGuy said:


> the wife reports that a new software just downloaded? still says i'm on 3.63 though?


----------



## dngrkit (Sep 14, 2006)

Have had the VIP211 for less than a week, HDMI dosen't work at all ( will wait for a HDMI DVD box to eliminate the Panasonic plasma), vip has competely locked up twice (reboot fix the problem and now the sound went out (again a reboot resolved the problem).

So how long does one put up with these problems before calling dish?


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Optical Connection to JVC Receiver
Intermittent audio drop during:
1) Stargate SG1 recorded last Friday night on Sci-Fi
2) Stargate Atlantis recorded last Friday night on Sci-Fi
3) Two and Half Men recorded last Monday OTA NBC
4) Bucs / Panthers NFL recorded today OTA FOX

Doing nothing special other than watching recorded content. Audio would blank out periodically. I could rewind about 2 mins and replay to get sound. I also performed front-panel reboot, but continued to have the problem.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Try a power cord reboot and see if it fixes your problems.


----------



## geoinacton (Jun 17, 2006)

I already posted my problem, but since then I had another complete loss of audio. The DVR was not recording anything else at the time. After the sound stopped, I hit pause and then play and the sound started working again.

* What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
Discovery HD
* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
DVR event from a few months ago
* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...
Did not do anything - no keys pressed on remote.
* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
Single
* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
Normal front panel lights
* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.
Paused and the hit play
* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
Optical


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Fiquired I should updat my experiences.

1) Only seeing it on my 622 that is outputing to optical.
2) I am getting short audio loss on Dish HD locals a lot more than other channels. 
3) I have had longer audio loss on other channels, but a channel change or pip swap has corrected the issue.
4) See a lot less of it on the OTA channels. 
5) Have not had to do any rebooting and have had no spontaneous reboots with 3.63.


----------



## gswetsky (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's a tip - Hit the "Swap" button on your remote when you lose audio. That will switch tuners and when I do that, the audio is okay on the other tuner.

Gerry


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

gswetsky said:


> Here's a tip - Hit the "Swap" button on your remote when you lose audio. That will switch tuners and when I do that, the audio is okay on the other tuner.
> 
> Gerry


channel change has never fixed the issue for me, but if it happens again i will try the swap. I did the check switch fix as described earlier, so i hope that does something to help. I guess we will see.


----------



## gswetsky (Sep 22, 2006)

<sigh> I went to post a letter here from Dish which included a url, but I've not posted long enough to be trusted.

Oh well........

Gerry


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Mine ran just fine until tonight. Recorded an OTA show. Played it back and audio was fine until paused. Un-paused, no audio. Front lights all off. Tried other DVR events, no audio. 

Front panel re-boot, audio fixed. Until I (for a test) paused again. Un-pause, no audio. So now I won't pause until they fix things.

Using HDMI output for video+audio, in dual mode.


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

I was using RCA output until Saturday, when I got a couple of optical audio cables. After switching to the optical out, I now get occasional brief (~1 sec) dropouts on HD stations.

* What were you watching when it happened? *football on OTA digital local stations, various programs on Food, Universal HD*
* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event? *live*
* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? *Happens repeatably when I change channels. Also seems to happen on OTA stations when switching between programming and commercials*
* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual? *Dual*
* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened? *no*
* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot. *nothing. It's a transient condition. Sound comes back after about 1 sec.*
* What type of audio connection are you using? *Optical*
* Anything else you think might be useful. *I only started seeing this after switching from RCA to Optical out on Saturday afternoon.*


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

gswetsky said:


> Here's a tip - Hit the "Swap" button on your remote when you lose audio. That will switch tuners and when I do that, the audio is okay on the other tuner.
> 
> Gerry


Yes, that is a good 'temp' fix if you can't reboot right away, however I had audio loss happen and then a timer kicked in and the event being recorded on the tuner without audio was all screwed up. It just had a few seconds of video and then a black screen.

I highly suggest rebooting to clear up the problem if you do lose audio on a tuner.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I am occasionaly having a loss, but only on SPDIF (Optical Out).

When this occurs I have been able to recover by channeling away and back using channel up/dn.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please read the thread that I just posted if you are getting hit with the audio loss bug: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65253

We need your help to get this fixed!


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I am having severe audio problems with 3.63. The 622 has become unusable. I am considering taking the 6000 in my bedroom and replacing the 622 until the audio problems are fixed.

Basically on several channels I have watched over the last few days the problem occurred. The problem has two modes. Frequently every second the audio stops for 1/4 second. The other way the problem appears is that the audio just stops completely. Switching channels and returning restores the audio at least temporarly.

I watched the USC football game live on KABC 129 satellite. During the interview with Matt Linart (SP) the audio dropped out completely. When I watched the game from the DVR recording the next day the audio stopped at exactly the same place. However stopping and restarting the program restored the audio. Was watching a previously record show (Dancing with the stars KABC 129 again) and every second the audio would drop out for 1/4 second.

Rick R


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Rick R.. 

Looks like we are getting the Same Dish local HD feeds. I am seeing the exact same two scenarious you are. I am not getting this with the same content on OTA.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This is regarding my Version E ViP622 in the Dual Mode.

Previously I lost Audio/Video via HDMI on my Version D receiver to which E* is sending me a replacement. I have switched the HDMI to the Version E 622.

I was watching a DVR event Law & Order Episode: 396 dated 09-22-06 that aired from KNVN 24-01 OTA.

I placed the program on pause for about 10 minutes while engaged in a phone conversation. I discovered the front panel light off but the program still paused. I began to play the event and there was no audio. I had tried the pause and skip procedure but it had no effect. 

I then placed the 622 in the Single Mode and did a picture-in-picture + swap. This brought the audio up for the second tuner which was on the FX channel. I then changed to the OTA channel . It had no audio. I could swap back to the tuner that had audio and could then change to various channels, OTA and satellite, and they would work fine. When I swapped back to the affected tuner, it still has no audio and changing to various channels produces no audio.

I did a power button reset. This restored audio for all tuners.

Now that this version receiver is showing the same symptoms as the other version that had HDMI, I suspect that it to will eventually lose video and audio and HDMI will no longer work.

There is something associated with the Pause, HDMI, tuner, and activity panel lights.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
*OTA HD locals in Northern Cal. *

* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
*Live *

* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...
*Had just changed channel*

* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
*Dual*

* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
*No*

* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot?
*No.. Went to Dish HD local channel, back and forth twice. One occurance so far for 30 seconds. *

* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
*Optical to Denon Receiver*

* Anything else you think might be useful.
*TV sound was also out with HDMI connection.*
Version F - 622

++++++

Mark, 
Thanks for your efforts on this one!


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

*Watching HD OTA "How I met your Mother"
*It was a recorded event
*At the time I was watching it, I was recording a OTA HD show (Heroes/NBC)
*I paused the "How I met you Mother", which cause the audio loss
*Dual Mode
*YES, the front panel lights went out
*Front panel reboot (causing me to lose 4 minutes of Heroes)
*Optical audio connection
*Finally.....the same exact thing happened 10 minutes later when I went to delete "how I met you mother" when we were done watching it.



Sorry I missed the "beta sign up", I would have been game for it...I HATE a buggy box!!!!


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

lionsrule said:


> *Watching HD OTA "How I met your Mother"
> *It was a recorded event
> *At the time I was watching it, I was recording a OTA HD show (Heroes/NBC)
> *I paused the "How I met you Mother", which cause the audio loss
> ...


I recorded 3 shows tonight, and will watch at least 2 of them tonight, and will foward the info(hopefully all goes well). I was able to get into the beta(although i have been at work, so hopefully the update went ok), so hopefully i do not have any problems, and neither does anyone else. If so they said the new fixed firmware should be out soon for everyone  heres hoping for the best


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

I've had a few audio drop outs with both standard audio out and digital audio out since I got 3.63. It usually occurs after changing channels and only lasts a second. After that there are no more drop outs so it's not a problem for me.


----------



## MikeUSAF (Sep 26, 2006)

I just had Dish installed Saturday the 23rd and this is my first foray into the satellite world after much consternation with cable. I have the ViP622 DVR receiver connected to my television via HDMI and to my stereo receiver via optical digital connection. I have experienced the audio loss problem several times and called Dish last night to inquire about it. I was transferred to an "advanced technician" who informed me that it was a known issue and that they were working on a fix.

Other than a poor install job I am happy with the picture and capabilities of the receiver. I just hope that this audio problem gets resolved and that the Tivo dispute doesn't cause my wife to miss Project Runway which would result in me getting served with divorce papers.

Mike

Batavia, Ohio


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I had the same thing happen to me yesterday. I had just received my HDMI switcher and installed it. I was watching a recorded HD OTA program, at the end of program I deleted it and was going to watch another recorded OTA program but no sound. I also tried watching a recorded sat program still no sound. Unplug receiver, when it reboots I have sound again. After that program I delete it and go to view next recorded show, no sound. Now I am recording three shows so I go to bed. I checked this morning and sound is back. TV2 had sound last night.

I thought that this might have something to do with the HDMI cable since I have not experienced this before the install. I am using Optical audio and all of the ligts on the front of the received went off when I lost audio.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry I forgot to up date my signature. I had the 622 installed about 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## aginzu (Jan 6, 2005)

It just happened to me for the first time:

* What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show

HD OTA Show

* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?

DVR

* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...

Hit pause. The screen went blank momentarily then came on paused. When I hit pause again to continue, there was no audio.

* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?

Single.

* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?

No.

* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.

Front panel reboot.

* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?

Optical

* Anything else you think might be useful.

I tried switching to a different recorded event and then to live TV and there was still no audio. It didn't come back until I did a front panel reboot.


----------



## MatrikB (Feb 17, 2005)

**What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show*
OTA HD locals in Indianapolis. NBC 013-01 Jeopardy and also Deal or No Deal.

** Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?*
Delayed. I've experienced the audio outage 5 times and it is always in delayed mode. Then again, I use delayed mode a lot!

** What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...*
I had hit the Skip Back button a few seconds before it lost audio.

** What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?*
Single

** Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?*
3 times = Yes, and 2 times = No.
*
* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot?*
Front Panel Reboot. I did change the channels to see if audio would come back but it did not help. I tried changing to SD, ESPNHD, OTA HD, ... but it did not help.

** What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?*
Optical to Onkyo Receiver

** Anything else you think might be useful.*
No


----------



## WEEBEDNA (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm having the issue also. Started around the 18th or 19th I believe. Doing a soft boot with the start or unplugging corrects issue for a while. Then drops out again. I've put in 2 calls and they have recorded it in what they call an 'uncommon trend report'.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
*HD (haven't checked SD)*

* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
*Live and recorded*

* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...
*Just while watching ...*

* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
*Single*

* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
*No*

* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot?
*Reboot.*

* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
*RCA*

* Anything else you think might be useful.
*622 now is unusable. Audio drops out in minutes after rebooting.*


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I just got back from vacation and all of my HD local network (NBC/CBS Los Angeles via satellite not OTA) dvr recorded programs had intermittent audio loss on them! The sound would cut out several times during about a minute or two on each show and then clear up on its own. I don't watch network stuff live so I don't know if this was happening during the recording. Audio is via optical to my Pioneer receiver. Set up as single. Didn't have to reboot, no lights went on or off. During the premier of "Heroes" also noted the visual going to a black screen and then coming back; this was while watching it from a dvr'd event. I tried pausing the replay but the audio cutting out still happened and in the same place every time I would pause or reverse and hit play again. Not like the 'jutter' I have seen before where you could pause, reverse and play to fix it but an actual cutting out of audio. Very irritating!

I didn't notice any of the loss of audio or video while watching dvr'd events recorded from SD stations (like OLN or TLC).


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

odbrv said:


> * A DVR event while recording a sd and an hd program
> * a DVR Event?
> * pause
> * Single
> ...


My second 622 had its first audio loss last night . The 622 reported above has had 3-4 audio losses.
The report for my 2nd 622 is
]* A DVR event while recording Boston Legal 
* a DVR Event?
* pause
* Single 
* front panel lights all went out when it happened
* Did a front panel reboot and sound came back. However lost about 3 minutes of recording
* HDMI to DVI video and optical audio
* When I shut it off , the record red light came back on. Before shutting it off I checked the recording events by using the "view" option. The event on TV2 had sound .
I hope this gets resolved soon.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm sorry my report isn't as robust as others here but I thought it was important to at least add my name to the list.

My audio is all optical to a Sony receiver and I'm using single mode. I'm getting sound dropouts on virtually everything I watch - live, delayed and recorded. In one case I lost the audio altogether and had to stop the playback and restart to get it back.

One thing I did notice is that the receiver seems to have a lot of trouble now when a program switches audio modes (e.g., comes back from a commercial and goes into 5.1 mode). I get fluttering sound or dropouts almost every time.

I've been almost non-existent in this thread because my 622 has been working great - until this latest update.


----------



## Rommel (Aug 28, 2006)

Lost audio a few times.

* What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
*Both*
* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
*All 3 times was when switching back and forth from DVR to Live TV.*
* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...
*nothing (I think)*
* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
*Single*
* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
*No*
* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.
*Front panel reboot*
* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
*HDMI and Optical. Lost audio on both*


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Not sure this is the same thing but I have a minor audio loss on all DVR playback. It starts with a skipping like interruption with a definite cycle like a 1 second silence every 3 seconds. Quick fix, pause the recording hit play.

In some cases the audio goes out altogether. I do the same hit pause and play and back in business. This has happened on all DVR recordings from HD OTA, to Discovery HD and starzHD as well as travel SD channel. Does not seem to be MP4 / MP2 related nor HD/SD related nor Sat / Off air related.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Don... Do you have a AV receiver? If so, Does it seem to toggle out of Double Digital while this is occuring. If so, then this is similar to what others have reported seperated to the complete audio loss. 

For me it is mainly on Dish HD locals, but I have seen it occur elsewere.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

DonLandis said:


> Not sure this is the same thing but I have a minor audio loss on all DVR playback. It starts with a skipping like interruption with a definite cycle like a 1 second silence every 3 seconds. Quick fix, pause the recording hit play.
> 
> In some cases the audio goes out altogether. I do the same hit pause and play and back in business. This has happened on all DVR recordings from HD OTA, to Discovery HD and starzHD as well as travel SD channel. Does not seem to be MP4 / MP2 related nor HD/SD related nor Sat / Off air related.


I am also having this minor loss, and i am even on the new "beta" firmware. I had recorded a few shows last night, and there are several spots where the audio goes out for a split second, then comes back, but there is no picture loss or pixelation with it, so i am pretty sure its not a signal problem. It had to happen while it was recording it though, as i can replay through the section over and over, and each time it has the same split-second drop of audio. I have let the lady know who is overseeing the beta, so hopefully if others have let her know also, then they can work on fixing it.


----------



## markdc (Sep 27, 2006)

*What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show

HD: Sunday Night Football (NBC), Prison Break, Trailers (HD NET), MNF

* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?

DVR Events and Delayed. I rarely watch live tv.

* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...

Nada

* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?

Dual

* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?

I didn’t look at the lights.

* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot?

Front Panel Reboot. Helped when the audio went out completely but did not fix the stuttering.

* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?

Optical to Onkyo Receiver and RCA to Toshiba Plasma 

* Anything else you think might be useful.

I called Dish and the only thing they suggested was deleting all of my recorded programming and resetting the dvr. I haven’t had a chance to watch anything since then so I don’t know if it helps. They promise to replace it if the problem persists. They did not mention that this was a known problem that was being worked. I would like to get on the beta if it's still possible.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I took until today 9/27/2006 but I just lost all audio on one of ViP622's;

* HD LIL recorded last week
* I had stopped the playback (stop button hit by accident) and was trying to resume.
* Single mode
* Didn't note the front panel lights for show but think they were normal
* after trying rewinds, and switching to other live programs, I did a power button reset.
* both the rca jacks (to TV), and optical (to dolby receiver) had no sound.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi. I'm new to this forum and am glad I found it. I got hooked up to the vip622 about ten days ago. It was great for the first few days, then the audio drop outs started. Didn't matter what I was watching, live tv, recorded, whatever. At first it was just when I turned the system on. I would have to reboot and then everything was fine. Then it started going out while watching shows. Skipping forward or backward didn't get the sound back, nor did changing channels. I had to reboot every time. I called and they sent out a tech with another vip622 today. He told me that this must be an isolated incident and if it happens with the new 622, it must be my surround receiver. We'll see what happens. I have the 622 audio out connected to a Marantz home theater system via optical cable. No peoblems with the video. The picture is fantastic. I am curios if anyone has a 622 that does not have audio problems.


----------



## Mx_Rider (Jul 14, 2006)

Has happened every day for the past week. I received my 622 last Saturday from a RMA'd 622 that had the bad HDMI out problem. No audio problems on that last box, I believe it was 360 version.


What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
HD (haven't checked SD) 

All Channels. The Sunday night and MNF games were horrible.

* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
both

* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...

was doing nothing (scratching balls??) sorry, couldn't resist...

* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
Dual

* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
never paid attention

* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot?
leave it alone, comes back in 20-30 seconds.

* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
HDMI, optical and RCA. Mostly RCA

* Anything else you think might be useful.
quality control on the 622. I'm on my 3rd box in 1 month. Had reboot problems, bad HDMI and now this wonderful gem. I'll see what happens pretty soon here, cause I'm ready for Directv if this is the norm for DN.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

New firmware/software should be released tomorrow to take care of the audio issue.


----------



## octavian (Jul 7, 2006)

* What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
*No audio when I turned it on*
* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
*Live*
* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...
*Power on*
* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
*Single mode
*
* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
*No*
* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.
*I used swap to watch the other tuner*
* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
*Optical*
* Anything else you think might be useful.
*When I tried to play back a recorded show on tuner1, I got no audio. But when I used swap to switch to the other tuner I was able to get audio. Do you need a tuner to watch a recorded show?Why would a recorded show work with one tuner and not the other?*

Thanks everyone for your help.

No problem


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

bigwave said:


> I am curios if anyone has a 622 that does not have audio problems.


:welcome_s bigwave

If you believe the polls on 3.63 here, aobut 2/3 of the people are seeing issues while the other 1/3 are not.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Don... Do you have a AV receiver? If so, Does it seem to toggle out of Double Digital while this is occuring. If so, then this is similar to what others have reported seperated to the complete audio loss.
> 
> For me it is mainly on Dish HD locals, but I have seen it occur elsewere.


Yes, Ron. It loses DD lights. ( Denon AVR 5700 rteceiver with LED's on each of the 5.1 channels)

Watched 2 hrs of NGHD and Discovery DVR recordings and it did not happen at all last night.

Just noticed the beta for audio. I hope that went well. It was to be Monday but my first incident happened Tuesday.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

i had 2 audio losses today, and im on the beta firmware


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Make sure you send an email about it to the correct person, cooldude. 

And, if L3.64 does get released today and in fact doesn't fix the audio drop problem, you can get yelled at by the userbase for not doing your job too, as they know you had the beta...  Welcome to my world...


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Make sure you send an email about it to the correct person, cooldude.
> 
> And, if L3.64 does get released today and in fact doesn't fix the audio drop problem, you can get yelled at by the userbase for not doing your job too, as they know you had the beta...  Welcome to my world...


You guys do a great job here. It's very nice to have a resource like this for information and support. Thanks for making yourselves available here and for being so helpful and professional.

*warms up the megaphone* Now where's that cooldude guy?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

gsarjeant said:


> You guys do a great job here. It's very nice to have a resource like this for information and support. Thanks for making yourselves available here and for being so helpful and professional.
> 
> *warms up the megaphone* Now where's that cooldude guy?


:lol:

We definitely wouldn't do it if it wasn't fun.


----------



## chucksvstar (Jun 17, 2006)

I cant figure out how to post a new message,so I am placing it here. Im having audio drop outs[split second][periodically] on all HD channels,recorded or live,distant locals.Tried a reboot but did not help,my audio connection is optical,it dosent seem to be happening on SD or on the second input for TV 2. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Join the wait for new software. Mark reported above it should spool today.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

But does the new software fix the problem, or not? And is it one problem, or two separate problems (i.e. complete loss of audio vs. audio cutting in and out constantly with rapid flashing of the Dolby Digital lights on the A/V receiver)? The beta report mentioned above wasn't reassuring, but... Who knows.

We badly need the fix, to be sure.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Slordak said:


> But does the new software fix the problem, or not? And is it one problem, or two separate problems (i.e. complete loss of audio vs. audio cutting in and out constantly with rapid flashing of the Dolby Digital lights on the A/V receiver)? The beta report mentioned above wasn't reassuring, but... Who knows.
> 
> We badly need the fix, to be sure.


Based on the differences in the symptoms of audio loss posted here I'd hazzard to guess that there are multiple problems that required multiple fixes. Hopefully this new release will fix them all, but at the same time it's possible that there are some other fringe cases that will still exist and have to be addressed later. Only time will tell.

I for one am glad how quickly Dish has jumped on this and I think it's great how they involved our user community to help them identify the problem and test the fixes. Keep up the good work everyone, and yes, anyone with a Beta release please make sure you are reporting all the information you can about your problems through the channels you were instructed.

Thanks


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That is the funny thing about software fixes.. Sometime you make a fix and you believe the issues is fixed only to find you made a partial fix. There are no guarentees in software. 

From my experience E* decision will be... Do we believe we have a full fix? if so and we think the potential of side effects are low... release it. If we have a partial fix, is the partial fix significant enough to relieve enough customer pain. If the answer to either of those questions are yes, I would expect a push out. If not they will continue testing until they can answer one of the questions yes. 

Software developement is actually partially an art and partially a science.. 

What we do know... Dish is working hard on fixing it and that is a good thing. I know it is frustrating, but hand in there and hopefully we will get some relief soon. For the record. I am also experience the pain.

Also.. Kudos... For the guys that stepped up to provide some feedback on the audio fixes and to Mark in heading the effort. Totally Cool 

And remember a until a release actually gets spooled it is only a target date. Stuff can happen and it can be delayed, so lets not grab our pitch forks if we don't see it today.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Make sure you send an email about it to the correct person, cooldude.
> 
> And, if L3.64 does get released today and in fact doesn't fix the audio drop problem, you can get yelled at by the userbase for not doing your job too, as they know you had the beta...  Welcome to my world...


I sent the email last night


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

Is anyone else on the beta still having problems? Its odd because i was fine monday and tuesday, and then BAM, 2 losses on wed. Heres the email i sent

I have had 2 audio loss problems today with the latest firmware. With the first beta, i had no audio loss issues. I am running in single mode by the way. My girlfriend was just watching normal satellite TV, and it just lost sound. She then just turned the unit off(standby), and when i came home later everything seemed ok. I then played a show i had recorded(jerico i belive it was), then at the end of it i went to start criminal minds, and when i did it lost sound. I then hit the PIP button, and hit swap to switch to the other tuner, and it had sound(it was on a sat tv channel). I then went back into the dvr, and started playing my show again, and it once again had sound. I then hit PIP again, and switched back to the other tuner, and it still did not have any sound. I had to do a front panel reboot to get sound back to both tuners. I am unsure if i am the only one still having any problems, but things were looking so well on the first beta, and seemed ok at first on the second, but now it is clear i am still having problems.


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

One more for the stats...622 to Panny 8UK 50 in panel via HDMI/Optical

What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
*Both and all channels*

* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
*BOTH*

* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio? i.e. pause, stop, exit a show, etc ...

*Mine occurs when I change channels, or skip. usually about 5 secs after I do either. I have an HDMI switcher...although I use a toslink for audio because I don't have HDMI on my AVR*

* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
*Single*

* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
*I haven't been able to check as my components are in an A/V closet...I'll have my wife change channels and skip while I go look*

* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot?
*I haven't...just dealing with it...being patient until they fix it since I know so many others are having issues too*

* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
*HDMI for video....Optical for audio*

* Anything else you think might be useful.
*When watching a network channel, NBC's today show for example, when they do the local cut-in's for news every half hour I get a "pop" when it changes from network HD to the local stations feed...and it happens when it goes back. Makes me a bit nervous. Anyone else have this? *

*I still have audio sync issues with ABC only in HD....and last nights "Help Me Help You" looked like I had bad reception with rabbit ears...awful. I also get occasional freeze ups and pixelating for 2-5 secs. Odd part is the audio remains fine during these episodes.*


----------



## sitruc (Sep 13, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please post all details of audio loss issues here. I am trying to collect as much information as I can about it. Things to note:
> 
> * What were you watching when it happened? i.e. Station, HD, SD, OTA, Show
> *Criminal Minds, CBS HD, Los Angles*
> ...


Here you go....


----------



## vttom (Sep 29, 2006)

Here the sitch...

In my neck of the woods, the very first OTA HD broadcast was fired up yesterday afternoon. I tuned in with my ViP622. I get a great picture, but NO AUDIO. I still get audio on all other stations, just not this one OTA station. I tried a soft reboot. Still no audio. I noticed this morning that my receiver took a software update last night. Went from L363 to L365. Tuned into the OTA HD station and still no audio. Did a soft reboot again (first time w/ the new software). Still no audio. I'm in the process of power-cycling it. I unplugged it from the wall before leaving for work this morning. I'll plug it back in later today and see what I get.

I am not happy.

BTW - I'm pretty sure the problem is with the ViP622 and not the transmission. I know of at least one other person who is receiving their signal (with something other than a ViP622), and they ARE getting audio. I also have reports from at least 2 other ViP622 users that they also are not getting any audio from this station.


* What were you watching when it happened?
Local OTA HD station (PBS affiliate). Signal level is 72%.

* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
Live

* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio?
Nothing. Never had audio to begin with. Still get audio on other channels.

* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
Single.

* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
No. Front-panel lights behaving normally.

* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.
Haven't been able to recover, yet.

* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
Using both optical and RCA. No sound over either. Also, was using HDMI for video only into my projector. Thought maybe that had something to do with it, so I unplugged it and now I'm just using composite video. No change.

* Anything else you think might be useful.
Only happens with this one OTA HD station. Haven't had any audio problems with any other channels. Also, this has happened with software versions L363 and L365.


----------



## GrayCalx (Sep 29, 2006)

Just signed up to add my experience as well. It just started last week. Its been really frustrating because as far as i remember it seems like it always occurs while something is taping on one of the tuners. But the audio in the program being taped remains after the reboot. 

* What were you watching when it happened?
SD satellite and a DVRd program

* Was it Live, Delayed, or a DVR Event?
Live and dvr

* What did you do if anything right before you lost audio?
once i paused and unpaused, it was out after that. The other time was when i hit mute on my TV. I don't see how that could be related but i muted and when i unmuted it was out. The other time i turned on the receiver and it was out.

* What mode are you running in, Single or Dual?
Dual

* Did the front panel lights all go out when it happened?
front panel lights remained the same.

* How did you have to recover, i.e. front panel reboot.
I've been unplugging the receiver, i might start trying the front panel reboot.

* What type of audio connection are you using? HDMI, Optical, RCA?
HDMI, optical out from the tv.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Report any Audio lossed on 3.65 in the thread below.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65705


----------

